# Biodegradable food packing PLA & Sugar Cane!



## alongcame (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Forums seem really slow these days so how about some discussion on biodegradable sustainable food packaging?

I was sent some samples from this company a year ago and am looking to finally pursue so purchases:

Core Sales

Really neat website, but it is Canadian based, works well for me though 

Do any of you use biodegradable or other 'green' alternatives to your packaging and catering businesses in general?

I use as little chemicals in the kitchen as possible, i.e. vinegar, hot water, etc.. and recycle and compost what is feasible.

Comments and discussions welcomed!


----------



## firerose0801 (Mar 6, 2008)

Check these sites out:
Eco Products
Trellis Earth
Biodegradable Restaurant Supplies


----------



## laura612 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for the sites. One of our clients prefers us to use "green" products. I just put in a new bid for the end of April and if we get it would like to use something better than just thick paper plates. 

If I can find some decent looking biodegradable plates at a great cost, then I would definately be willing to switch. I hate seeing all the waste that we use on our mobile caterings.


----------



## chef_matt (Mar 18, 2008)

I went to the Seattle food show. I saw some wares like spoon, and fork and knives made from like cornstarch. Ill try to find the website again.


----------



## alongcame (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks a lot, that would be amazing!!


----------

